# Wanted:- work stand



## stevew (20 Sep 2008)

I'm looking for one of those stands that support the bike with it's front wheel on the ground and just lifts the rear wheel off. They normally have a vertical stem with two padded hooks that you drop the left hand chain stay and seat stay over. Keeps the rear wheel off the ground for things like gear indexing. Anyone got an old one in the garage that's gathering dust ?


----------

